# Kashi hasn't run on his wheel in 3 days..



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So right now it's the end of my semester, hence tons of studying, not enough time spent with my little prickly one, but I have been monitoring his food, etc.

I noticed for the past few days Kashi has not been running on his wheel D:

I don't know why, because hes' been eating normally and from what I can tell he's also been pooping/peeing normally too :S

Any ideas?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You mentioned it's the end of the semester for you... Have you been staying up later than usual to study? 

Any sneezing or runny nose?


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in a similar situation as you Shae so I feel your pain. I'm guessing you're done exams by Christmas??  I won't be finished until after new years though which means my holiday won't be very fun this year. I'm lucky that my wheel gets dirty every night so I know my hedgie still runs.

One thing I used to do is put little treats (e.g. turkey) on the wheel. That would get the hedgie onto the wheel so I don't know if that helps. Any noticable changes/problems otherwise?  Goodluck with Kashi!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you judge his wheel activity by the amount of poop on it? If so, he may simply not be pooping on it as much. Some of them do get neater as they age. Of course then there are those that get messier with age. :lol:


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine has been getting less-messy, but there are clear specs of poop and pee (ie. foot prints) every night.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> You mentioned it's the end of the semester for you... Have you been staying up later than usual to study?
> 
> Any sneezing or runny nose?


I have been staying later, but because of this I have been studying in the kitchen and not my room so that I don't disturb his sleep cycle.

His nose is not runny and he's not sneezing - I know those are signs of URI so I always keep a close watch



Tomato said:


> I'm in a similar situation as you Shae so I feel your pain. I'm guessing you're done exams by Christmas??  I won't be finished until after new years though which means my holiday won't be very fun this year. I'm lucky that my wheel gets dirty every night so I know my hedgie still runs.
> 
> One thing I used to do is put little treats (e.g. turkey) on the wheel. That would get the hedgie onto the wheel so I don't know if that helps. Any noticable changes/problems otherwise?  Goodluck with Kashi!


It's not that he's lazy or doesn't know how to use the wheel. In fact, if you've read my other posts Kashi has trouble keeping weight on because he runs so much :lol: so I don't think that would help



Nancy said:


> Do you judge his wheel activity by the amount of poop on it? If so, he may simply not be pooping on it as much. Some of them do get neater as they age. Of course then there are those that get messier with age. :lol:


I thought it might be that, because he's done that before... but there's no pee on the paper towel under the wheel (there was some on the side though) and there was no urine smell coming from the wheel itself :/


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Is he warm when you pick him up - particularly in the mornings? 

It's possible that, with colder weather, his heating system isn't keeping up with decreased temperatures and he's getting close to hibernation overnight.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Have you checked his nails? It's possible that they have gotten just long enough to make prolonged activity uncomfortable for him.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

smhufflepuff said:


> Is he warm when you pick him up - particularly in the mornings?
> 
> It's possible that, with colder weather, his heating system isn't keeping up with decreased temperatures and he's getting close to hibernation overnight.


I check him every morning and night. He is not cold. In fact he is quite toasty. His cage has a 160 W CHE with an 8.5" dome. It has been slightly colder, but I don't think he's attempting hibernation.



EryBee said:


> Have you checked his nails? It's possible that they have gotten just long enough to make prolonged activity uncomfortable for him.


I check his nails every time I give a foot bath. I just cut them a few days ago, so I don't think that's it :|


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

once a while ago Quigley's night time run around routine changed enough that for about a month or so he was not pooping or peeing on the wheel. He was still running around the cage and on the wheel he was just doing his potty time while he was running around the cage instead of on the wheel. Have you tried putting flour on the wheel to see if there are little foot prints after? If you take him out to run around is he active? 

If you determine that he is for sure not using the wheel and this continues it is time for a vet visit. Inactivity is the first sign of illness.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Good news everyone! Kashi is back on his wheel and running again! (he left me tons of evidence this morning)

I'm not sure why he wasn't running the last few days but he's back at it, so I'm happy ^_^ 

Thanks for trying to help, everyone!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay Kashi!! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! Now quit making Momma Shae worry!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad to hear Kashi is fine!


----------

